#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Sinsod for 19y/o ex-virgin girlfriend

## Sinsodsad

I am a 21 year old student with an internet business that makes me a stable, slowly-growing income of about 30,000 baht a month for the past 4 years.

I've met a Isaan girl on thailovelinks.com, when she was 18 (she is now 19). When she was early-17 she was attacked and almost raped by a drunk "uncle" (actually he is not related, but they call lots of people uncle for some reason), who is now in prison, which caused her to avoid men for a period and maintain her virginity aswell. When we met, she lost it quickly. And yes, it was real.

I am very good looking, to the point I can be a photomodel if I wished so. Let me put this out here, cause in my oppinion this means I should have a fair amount of value for her.

Anyway, I offered her to pay for her study in Europe with me, and my parents who are very well off offer to support us, but they do not support 'sinsod'. However, her not-working mother wants a sinsod. I already did a deposit of 30k baht, but she wants 400k sinsod for her daugher. She always smiles friendly, and I smile back politely, but I really hate this useless, freeloader mother.

There is also someone else, some rich fool who offered her a 2million baht sinsod + 1mil baht house + 1mil baht gigantic car + 1mil baht to her. This contact was set up by her aunt (related) who is married to a other farang and lives in the UK. This man is a friend of that husband. He thinks she is still virgin, however unless he never had sex he will see she is not if they proceed (I use western xxl sized c's). This man is real.

I have some options:

- She suggested to play innocent virgin, get the money, play scared and leave after sinsod without ever having sex. Karma may get me born ugly and stupid in a next life for this if I allow it, but as evil as it is, 2mil baht may get this MIL off our back. Sadly, she is very loyal to her mom who does not contribute, only takes.
- I got the phone number of this guy, I could send a anon sms about the plan to screw him and elimate that option.
- Break up with her... sadly, I love her.

I need some advise, guys. Please approach this rational, not emotional. Emotionally it's already too complicated.

----------


## the dogcatcher

If you hear the word "sinsot" walk the fuck away.

----------


## TizMe

for fuck sake, you're 21 years old. (and probably a troll, but I'll just pretend that you're aren't)

Why would "marriage" even be in your vocabulary.

----------


## Sinsodsad

I am not a troll, really, and do not plan to marry her (officially) until we finished our study.

She may meet someone else, I may meet someone else. But right now, I just want to get serious with this girl without marriage, offer her a better future and have a good time together at the same time.

----------


## Thetyim

How do you know this 5 million baht man is real ?

----------


## Sinsodsad

> How do you know this 5 million baht man is real ?


He called while I was there. I kept quiet. Later I found his number in her contacts on her phone. The car is already bought, the house halfway.

----------


## Thetyim

> I need some advise, guys.


Walk away

----------


## jizzybloke

So, you met her mum on Thailovelinks? and she's pimping out her daughter to the highest bidder?

Sounds like a real classy family that one!

----------


## Loy Toy

^  :rofl:

----------


## Sinsodsad

> So, you met her mum on Thailovelinks? and she's pimping out her daughter to the highest bidder?
> 
> Sounds like a real classy family that one!


Her mom doesn't speak good english, but yeah, she kinda wants that.

----------


## Thetyim

> Her mom doesn't speak good english


She's good at bahtering though

----------


## Cujo

Just pay the 400K. It's a cultural thing.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Ha hasn't got 400k baht

maybe the English guy will lend it to him
He seems to like giving it away

----------


## Loy Toy

> The contact was made via her mom after she met me.





> Her mom doesn't speak good english, but yeah, she kinda wants that.


So you are fluent in speaking Thai?

----------


## Sinsodsad

> Originally Posted by Sinsodsad
> 
> The contact was made via her mom after she met me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously she speaks almost-fluent English. Unlike her family, she is not lazy and studied&worked hard so far.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Maybe a few pics would help us advise you better. :Smile:

----------


## Greyman

If you are 21, very good looking with loaded parents, why are you looking for your future wife on a Thai website?

----------


## Sinsodsad

Well, I appreciate the people wasting their time posting useless comments. I'm not a troll, this is real and honest. If you read too many troll posts, you frequent the wrong places of the internet too often.

Also well-off is not a equal to loaded, well-off means 'good', loaded means 'lots&lots'. And just cause my parents are well off and offer their support for a study doesn't mean I can just hold up my hand every time. Rather they say "make your own damn money" which I do. And that's enough about that.

Anyway, I genuinely appreciate the real comments. I guess the people who say "move on" are right. It is just very difficult, but thanks.
.

----------


## ferretface

if she cheats one farrang what makes you think your different.                       walk very quickly away,your next on the menu.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

It's been a bit slow on here today, the MKP mod is having a riot though :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

> (I use western xxl sized c's). This man is real.


Got any pics?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I do have some sympathy for you having a huge cock myself, people don't realise it's like a friggin disability sometimes

Anyhow, this guy who is throwing 5 million baht at your GF,

What do you think he will do when he finds out some Adonis Porn Star who only earns 30,000 baht a month, has been poking around

How much do you think it will cost him to dispose of you in Thailand ?
Life is cheap here friend, move on

By the way you only have 7 hours to get a dick stitched back on

----------


## astasinim

> Unlike her family, she is not lazy and studied&worked hard so far.


Which bar was that then?

----------


## billy the kid

walk away: you may even be stalked when you do.
you're in the meat market hall.
'she' may seem cute now but that can change in a heart-beat.   
don't believe the stories you're hearin about other men with dosh.
it's a scam and you could be on the verge of being ------- big time.
you are a young man and really have lots to learn about thailand 
and the ways they take money from the unsuspecting farang.

----------


## sabang

Pay up, or walk away. You might be able to barter it down a bit if your teelak tearfully tells Mum it's true lub.

----------


## all mod cons

Sorry pal you are bein , or about to be, turned over. Stick with it and you will learn a painful but valuable lesson and if you are going to be here for any length of time you might as well get it out of the way. The mum's a conniving old bag, and as you already pointed out the girl, however nice she may be to you, is loyal to her, you are gonna be stiffed if you stay in this relationship

----------


## shadow role

walk away...a guy with movie star good looks,youth,rich parents and an xxl hickory,deserves better.

----------


## geoff

How stupid can anyone be.   21 years old with his brains in his pri*k.!!!!!!!!! :sexy:

----------


## dirtydog

> How stupid can anyone be. 21 years old with his brains in his pri*k


its an XXXL one though Mr tiny  :Smile:

----------


## backinpd2007

mmm, sounds like a wind-up happening here!

----------


## backinpd2007

'Besides, how big is a XXXl condom? 'asks this old naive one,lol

----------


## shadow role

quite frankly ..EX VIRGINS...are a dime a dozen!

----------


## PlanK

> I am a 21 year old student with an internet business that makes me a stable, slowly-growing income of about 30,000 baht a month for the past 4 years.


C'mon DD, you're hardly 21.
 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> By the way you only have 7 hours to get a dick stitched back on


the voice of experience ?  :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

anyway that thread is useless without pics,

will need a pic of yourself too, need to see if your claims are correct, and yes posting pics of your cock is perfectly acceptable on TD

----------


## superman

> I am a 21 year old student with an internet business that makes me a stable, slowly-growing income of about 30,000 baht a month





> Anyway, I offered her to pay for her study in Europe with me


30,000 Baht is hardly enough to pay for your own studies, so how are you going to pay for hers ? If your parents are going to sponsor her, isn't it a little strange that they will, having never met her ? For a 21 year old I think your knowledge of Thailand is good. Therefore you're a troll.

----------


## socal

> for fuck sake, you're 21 years old. (and probably a troll, but I'll just pretend that you're aren't)
> 
> Why would "marriage" even be in your vocabulary.


he might want a  virgin. Nothing wrong with that.

Do I think this is all bullshit ? yes

----------


## Thormaturge

This is all such nonsense that I don't know where to start.

 Are you Smeg?

 If not, and if this story is remotely true, then this other Farang may well already have an interest in ripping you off.  Plenty of Farangs out here helping their Thai bargirl friends take mugs to the cleaners.  If she's a VERY PRETTY teenage Isaan girl then there is a very good chance she's an experienced bargirl with a good team behind her.  Sure the "mother" isn't the Mamasan?

  This entire story has BAR written all over it.

These rape/dastardly uncle sob stories are a dime a dozen.  Walk away.

----------


## Butterfly

> When we met, she lost it quickly. And yes, it was real.


right !!! or maybe she was bleeding because your cock was too big

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I use western xxl sized c's


Come on ... no one uses condoms in Thailand, especially with 19yr old virgins  :Confused:

----------


## liveinlos

30,000 isn't enough to support anything, let alone a marriage. You couldn't even qualify for a marriage VISA with that little amount. 

If you are trolling around on the internet looking for girls with your Adonis Good Looks and Huge Porn Star penis, I would say you are the one with the problem.

A girl that age that already knows how to troll the internet looking for farang pay-offs is nothing but a technical savy prostitute.

----------


## Butterfly

> nothing but a technical savy prostitute


and what's wrong with that ?

----------


## Khun Custard

> 2million baht sinsod + 1mil baht house + 1mil baht gigantic car + 1mil baht to her


Well, guess it's better than watching a replay of the Royal wedding.

Best refine your "search engine" from gold diggers to the ocean of educated, middle class Thai talent just waiting to be fished.
A few more years studing the market and you'll discover both why and why not.

Gosh,  at 21, I'd be looking for a 30 y.o. Thai movie star with the condo on the beach, a Maserati wanting to pay me Sinsot.

----------


## bellagrego

A serious reply young man. 
You are young, nieve , and inexperienced so please take the advice offered here by your elders. It really is good advice. From me, and my 10 years experience in Thailand. YOU ARE BEING PLAYED by them all. Your girlfriend, and her mother.  Do not play with them as you can't see past the set up. This is just business as usual in Thailand. Walk away, or run as fast as possible. NEVER EVER PAY, Do not care about their face or loss of face. There are millions of girls all over Asia waiting for you. Thai love links is a platform for theft by experts. Not all but most.

----------


## Butterfly

why would he want to pay Sinsod when he said he didn't want to marry her ?

----------


## FlyFree

Go for it. Sounds like you're gonna fuck up a lot in your life, so might as well get used to it.

----------


## Yemen

If you are 21 you better grow-up. Also run. Why is this not in MKP?

----------


## bushwacker

Interesting story presented with some very major problems that maybe you are not seeing.  Let me point them out.

1.  If she is only 19 then she has not nearly formed her final character and personality.  So you are buying (dating) a work-in-progress.

2.  If you are offering to pay for her university outside of Thailand then you are offering her a fantastic opportunity that is significantly greater than the 5 million baht offfered  by the other guy.

3.  You should point out the significance of item 2 above to her and if she is not smart enough to comprehend the ramifications then walk away from this buffalo.

4.  5 million is over the edge and in it self unbelievable.  Something is very wrong here and the outcome could be you getting scammed or killed.

5.  If 5 million is on the table why is she even talking to you, if she is truly loyal to her mother.

6.  If she is willing to scam the other dude for 5 million then be with you then what does this tell you about her.... and about yourself.

7.  You do not want to get married so why are you even in the sinsod discussion?

8.  You need to ask yourself, if her loyalties rest with you or her mother.  How can you get into a relationship where you are second fiddle.

9.  You sound like a fishing man sitting in a beautiful new boat, with new nets, equipment, sonar ... etc , positioned over a school of fish but crying in your beer because the first fish you caught was only 50 kilos.

10.  There seems to be a problem with the desired outcomes.  You want a gf.  The mother wants a paying husband.  What does the ex-virgin want.  (ex-virgin ... hihihihihihi!)

It seems to me that you are too young to be concerned about this crap.  Think about it this way.  You want to buy a new honda motorcycle in Bkk.  You walk into a dealership and they have a fantastic pgmi 110 wave.  They want 1 million baht from you to own the bike.  You know that it should cost 40k.  But you really love this bike.  Should you pay the million?

Run away, and wait until you are 40 before revisiting this kind of problem.

cheers

----------


## superman

> why would he want to pay Sinsod when he said he didn't want to marry her ?


Sinsod is still payable even if the couple don't marry. It's a payment to the parents for the loss of their daughter.

----------


## Latindancer

I agree with Bushwacker on all counts. ...particularly the girl's loyalties.......what does SHE think of all this ? Is her loyalty to you, or to her mother ? And is she willing to "sell" herself to the higher bidder ?
Offer a deal......education paid by you, in lieu of Sin Sot.

----------


## brettandlek

[quote=Sinsodsad;1745834]I am a 21 year old student with an internet business that makes me a stable, slowly-growing income of about 30,000 baht a month for the past 4 years.


Ha ha, i didnt realise what he claims he is one per month, equivelent of $1,000AUD, im must be in the wrong game :-(

----------


## Butterfly

> Sinsod is still payable even if the couple don't marry


on what planet ?

----------


## The Muffinman

> - She suggested to play innocent virgin, get the money, play scared and leave after sinsod without ever having sex.


Just suggesting this option should tell you all you need to know about your tilac.

Seriously dude, just walk the fuck away.

----------


## superman

> on what planet ?


Planet Thailand.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> Why is this not in MKP?


Due to the amount of replies these threads generate, take a look at- My MIL has lost major face, to name but one

It's a certain troll (even Socal can see it) 

Welcome to Teakdoor, 

The Agony Uncle Forum :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Want to become an Agony Aunt with DearCupid.org?

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by TizMe
> 
> 
> for fuck sake, you're 21 years old. (and probably a troll, but I'll just pretend that you're aren't)
> 
> Why would "marriage" even be in your vocabulary.
> 
> 
> he might want a  virgin. Nothing wrong with that.
> ...


 Sounds like it could be a mate of yours Socal.

----------


## redbaron

bushwacker makes some great points. The 5 million baht guy probably doesn't exist. If he did, you wouldn't have heard from her, it is simply a bargaining chip. Eg. "He offered 5 million, but I love you so will be yours for 3 million..... OK 2 million" - get my drift?

Ex-virgin... I love it. GREAT way to describe any bar girl, any one of them willing to make you fall in love all over again. If you are serious about this girl, a sin sot in the hundreds of thousands would be closer to the "going rate". 

 I almost married a great TG once, and when sin sot came up, my attitude was, I'll give her a better life than your average thai guy, which is better than a couple of hundred thousand baht in any case. Her mother (lovely lady) agreed, but it was an "aunt" who was putting the pressure on for extra cash. Maybe I was lucky, but the TG, before consulting me, told the aunt to fuck off.. but she would always be welcome to visit once she dropped that topic. The mother told her the same.

 Food for thought. 

 Someone mentioned this guy (OP) seemed to have his brains in his prick. At 21 I think we were all the same.. As for size.. I can't comment since my dick is simply massive.... hehehe

----------


## Lorenzo

> She suggested to play innocent virgin, get the money, play scared and leave after sinsod without ever having sex.


sounds like what an experienced thai whore would conjure up




> Karma may get me born ugly and stupid in a next life


you are at least half way there already



you would be a damn fool to marry, no other way to put it.

----------


## superman

Bar-girl definition :- A Thai woman employed to project her charms to deceive and delude.

----------


## Tassini

Good advice being given here. Leave her and remember this story...............it wont be too long before your next girl comes along with another scam to play.

Tas

----------


## Thetyim

> The car is already bought, the house halfway.


Seeing as how no-one has picked up on that comment, I will stick in my tuppence worth.
This girl has accepted a car and house in promise for marriage but is still shagging  the adonis with the big willy.  She talks to the guy on the phone so it is her scheming and not just the mother.  Dump the bitch whilst you still can.

----------


## Pol the Pot

Let her marry the 5 million baht guy then share it with her.

----------


## dirtydog

> but is still shagging the adonis with the big willy


You can't blame her for that, the other guy is probably so old he can't remember the last time he got an erection, he should be thankful to this young guy with the xxl willy for doing his dirty work  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Dump the bitch whilst you still can.


Or keep on drilling her until the other guys finishes purchasing her.

----------


## Butterfly

don't listen to the old farts here,

keep the girl and enjoy her money from the old farang  :Razz:

----------


## withnallstoke

Sinsodsad.

Is this prime piece of Isaan meat a bottom virgin?
If so,be carefull of doing her up the ass with your big willy, it could be messy in the long run.

----------


## DrAndy

> She suggested to play innocent virgin, get the money, play scared and leave after sinsod without ever having sex


any girl that suggests that is not honest and cannot be trusted. And highly unlikely to succeed. She may already have had sex with him without telling you

she may well have played the innocent virgin with you too, so are you 100% sure she was a virgin - it is not always obvious and she could fool a naive young man, or even an old one

----------


## Bower

I think the OP should give her all his money and his parents money then allow the girl to concentrate on fleecing her older suitor. The OP should not be so selfish, he is getting in the way of a promising career for this young woman.

----------


## OhOh

> don't listen to the old farts here,
> 
> keep the girl and enjoy her money from the old farang


Wait for the house to be completed, the car bought, the sinsod paid and then move in, once he sees your XXXL he will want you to stay.

----------


## Stumpy

One simple and powerful word on this deal sinsodad; *RUN!!!!*

----------


## Lorenzo

> Sinsodsad.
> 
> Is this prime piece of Isaan meat a bottom virgin?
> If so,be carefull of doing her up the ass with your big willy, it could be messy in the long run.


you know that from experience  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

It would seem he's gone now.

----------


## Latindancer

> It would seem he's gone now.


Dang ! Now it's back to sniping at each other. Or find another victim.......

----------


## Sinsodsad

> A serious reply young man. 
> You are young, nieve , and inexperienced so please take the advice offered here by your elders. It really is good advice. From me, and my 10 years experience in Thailand. YOU ARE BEING PLAYED by them all. Your girlfriend, and her mother.  Do not play with them as you can't see past the set up. This is just business as usual in Thailand. Walk away, or run as fast as possible. NEVER EVER PAY, Do not care about their face or loss of face. There are millions of girls all over Asia waiting for you. Thai love links is a platform for theft by experts. Not all but most.


Thanks for your serious reply. I agree, paying would be a mistake. However not all those millions of girls studied enough to be accepted by a European university or UoAS. So the window isn't that big either.




> Interesting story presented with some very major problems that maybe you are not seeing.  Let me point them out.
> 
> 1.  If she is only 19 then she has not nearly formed her final character and personality.  So you are buying (dating) a work-in-progress.
> 
> 2.  If you are offering to pay for her university outside of Thailand then you are offering her a fantastic opportunity that is significantly greater than the 5 million baht offfered  by the other guy.
> 
> 3.  You should point out the significance of item 2 above to her and if she is not smart enough to comprehend the ramifications then walk away from this buffalo.
> 
> 4.  5 million is over the edge and in it self unbelievable.  Something is very wrong here and the outcome could be you getting scammed or killed.
> ...


Thanks for sharing this and the comparison. I suppose from a rational perspective this is true.

*edit*




> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> It would seem he's gone now.
> 
> 
> Dang ! Now it's back to sniping at each other. Or find another victim.......


Go troll somewhere else, it may be a surprising story, it is not made up by me.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Originally Posted by withnallstoke
> 
> 
> Sinsodsad.
> 
> Is this prime piece of Isaan meat a bottom virgin?
> If so,be carefull of doing her up the ass with your big willy, it could be messy in the long run.
> 
> 
> you know that from experience


 
No.

But i know a man that does.

----------


## Norton

> the other guy is probably so old he can't remember the last time he got an erection


Bullshit. It was only last........Wait it's coming to me now. Ha! Tuesday 19 September 2006 as I watched the coup on TV. Or was it the 1977 coup?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> she also still wants to provide for her lousy mom


Halfway to being stitched up anyway. (a) He's merkin and (b) he hates his future mother in law.

 :Smile:

----------


## 10851

Where do you think this pretty little Virgin learned English fluently ?
Working in a Bar and playing the money game with farangs on and of the internet Dude ! 
Get a clue !
Agree, you should pay up and give her all she wants because you are so young and good looking that you can be a super star model. But none of the pretty girls in real life will love you long time, so you prefer to meet girls on the internet dating sites that you have to pay for  :rofl: 

Your parents won't mind, and you don't care taking advantage of them to take care of a Gold Digger and your worthless self.  :sexy: 

You popped that cherry already, so let her take the Sugar Daddy's money, and you and she can go to Pattaya where you can live off your pimpin income while she gets banged by all the Bigger cocks than yours  :cmn:

----------


## DrAndy

> You popped that cherry already


you know so much from the rest of your post that I would think that is doubtful too!

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Fuck this place for a game of soldiers

----------


## crocodilexp

This thread has some well-meaning advice, but a lot of it is too cynical and close to malicious.

You shouldn't get married at 21/19. Both you and your girl will change over the years. If you really love each other, you can stay together for a few years, then get married. I know Thai couples who dated for up to 12 years before marrying. 

While you could scrape by on 30k/month, pressure to feed 2-4 mouths (plus the ever-greedier mother-in-law) will seriously hobble your opportunities in education, work, business development. You have the entrepreneurial spirit and a bright future, don't throw it all away.

For the marriage to work, *she needs to be determined to be with you and capable of handling family pressure*. She does not seems mature or determined enough to stick with you and make it work. You laid out the future clearly and offered her a lot, even past the point of overextending yourself. You can't do anything more to make those pressures on her go away. 

Don't get into the bidding match -- even if you outbid the other guy now, you'll lose in the long term. The greedy mother is a problem that will get worse, not better, with time, unless your GF stands by your side and handles it. 

Love is blind, and you may not want to hear this, but walking away is your only option if the girl is not strong enough to stay with you after you offered her what you reasonably could.

----------


## Cujo

> This thread has some well-meaning advice, but a lot of it is too cynical and close to malicious.
> 
> You shouldn't get married at 21/19. Both you and your girl will change over the years. If you really love each other, you can stay together for a few years, then get married. I know Thai couples who dated for up to 12 years before marrying. 
> 
> While you could scrape by on 30k/month, pressure to feed 2-4 mouths (plus the ever-greedier mother-in-law) will seriously hobble your opportunities in education, work, business development. You have the entrepreneurial spirit and a bright future, don't throw it all away.
> 
> For the marriage to work, *she needs to be determined to be with you and capable of handling family pressure*. She does not seems mature or determined enough to stick with you and make it work. You laid out the future clearly and offered her a lot, even past the point of overextending yourself. You can't do anything more to make those pressures on her go away. 
> 
> Don't get into the bidding match -- even if you outbid the other guy now, you'll lose in the long term. The greedy mother is a problem that will get worse, not better, with time, unless your GF stands by your side and handles it. 
> ...


Are you shitting me. The O.P. is long gone, he was taking the piss, having a joke.

----------


## Sinsodsad

> Are you shitting me. The O.P. is long gone, he was taking the piss, having a joke.


OP? Opening Poster? I am not joking, how many times do I have to say this. This is a situation ongoing as I posted:

"With advice from this topic I told her the study is superior and she should just accept it without sinsod. This made her rather offended, with the next morning full of sorrow and agreeing. However, she currently wants to do something in between, agreeing to my terms saying she wants to study with me, she also still wants to provide for her mom, so she wants him to finish the house, than sell the overly expensive car and use that money for symbolic sinsod, as in one where I don't pay, while getting a more average car instead. I think I'll see how it plays out from a distance, before deciding. Is this still a mistake?"




> This thread has some well-meaning advice, but a lot of it is too cynical and close to malicious.
> 
> You shouldn't get married at 21/19. Both you and your girl will change over the years. If you really love each other, you can stay together for a few years, then get married. I know Thai couples who dated for up to 12 years before marrying. 
> 
> While you could scrape by on 30k/month, pressure to feed 2-4 mouths (plus the ever-greedier mother-in-law) will seriously hobble your opportunities in education, work, business development. You have the entrepreneurial spirit and a bright future, don't throw it all away.
> 
> For the marriage to work, *she needs to be determined to be with you and capable of handling family pressure*. She does not seems mature or determined enough to stick with you and make it work. You laid out the future clearly and offered her a lot, even past the point of overextending yourself. You can't do anything more to make those pressures on her go away. 
> 
> Don't get into the bidding match -- even if you outbid the other guy now, you'll lose in the long term. The greedy mother is a problem that will get worse, not better, with time, unless your GF stands by your side and handles it. 
> ...


Thanks for the helpful, in-depth comment. I cannot go into a bidding match, I made this very clear to her and (so far) she has accepted that. As stated above. She is naive, as I am sure I am as well at times, but she is not stupid. I explained her the basis of "Farang" economy (over the course of days actually), and she understands the value of the study (international business). She is sooner afraid I will leave her in Europe during the study for another girl, which although I do not plan on is a bit understandable as worry considering we're young. Just as I have no family safety-net in Asia, she doesn't in mainland Europe. However would something happen, I would help her finish the study.

The reason I am watching from a distance now is because it may provide enough for the mother to be OK for a while. It definitely should, and her daughter thinks the same.

If it works out, we go study in Belgium. This is my best offer. I did not however tell her exact numbers, just a estimate of costs, and that we have enough and I made her talk to my parents often as I do understand for better or for worse you get serious with more than a girl in Thailand, also a family. So I made her know my family too.

----------


## superman

> If it works out, we go study in Belgium.


Her English is supposedly not great, I assume. So how the fcuk is she suddenly going to understand some Flemish tutor ? Plus, what qualifications does she have here that would give her an automatic place in a Belgium collage ? Have you applied for a visa yet ? If not, what makes you think you'll get one ?

----------


## Sinsodsad

> Originally Posted by Sinsodsad
> 
> If it works out, we go study in Belgium.
> 
> 
> Her English is supposedly not great, I assume. So how the fcuk is she suddenly going to understand some Flemish tutor ? Plus, what qualifications does she have here that would give her an automatic place in a Belgium collage ? Have you applied for a visa yet ? If not, what makes you think you'll get one ?


"High School" is Matayom 6, "College" I looked it up with Nuffic in NL, it is a equal to 2 years UoAS/Hogeschool.

When we first met her English was quite good, I saw her grades at high school for English, all excellent. She studied English quite seriously in the past, and since we met she greatly improved. I send her a book on going from regular English to a academic level, which she studied. If needed, she will take 1 extra year of 5th year HAVO at a int college, which should make it enough.

The study is 100% in English.

----------


## OhOh

> she gets banged by all the Bigger cocks than yours


Is there one bigger than XXXL?

Pictures and be banned.

----------


## Butterfly

> When we first met her English was quite good,


oh oh bad news, definitely an ex-virgin, even before she met you

post a pic of her, can tell from her face if she is a player or not, you can send by PM instead

----------


## Cujo

If you're for real and you're still involved with this girl after all this then you're a complete fool and deserve the reaming you're about to get.
Much like the victims of the Nigerian scams generally don't get much sympathy.
Just keep us informed so in a year or two when you come crying back we can laugh at you.'

----------


## blue

What subjects will you both be studying in Belgium ?

----------


## OhOh

> post a pic of her, can tell from her face if she is a player or no


Any tattoos? We have experts who can tell which part of Issan she is from.




> you can send by PM instead


Which of course he will keep strictly private.

----------


## Loy Toy

> She is naive


I think she is light years in front of you regarding real life experiences and she certainly is not naive.



> as I am sure I am as well at times


That's exactly what she is hopping for.



> but she is not stupid


Neither is her mum, they make a good team.

I still suspect you are a well known troll but I have responded just in case your telling the truth.

----------


## TizMe

> I saw her grades at high school for English, all excellent.


My wife's nephew has "excellent" English grades from University...







He can't speak more than a few simple words.

----------


## jizzybloke

Where are the pictures??

----------


## DrAndy

> I explained her the basis of "Farang" economy


blimey, you must be very well educated



> She studied English quite seriously in the past, and since we met she greatly improved.


maybe that should be "she has greatly improved"  



> I send her a book on going from regular English to a academic level, which she studied.


maybe that should be "I sent her"  and "an academic"

I hope you will not be teaching her English!

----------


## Aussie Tigger

If you are genuine then time to grow up and get in the real world.Take your ego and move on well away from this situation as it is No Win.

----------


## OhOh

> I hope you will not be teaching her English!


Isn't this guy a Belgian by nationality?

----------


## bobo746

> I am very good looking, to the point I can be a photomodel if I wished so. Let me put this out here, cause in my oppinion this means I should have a fair amount of value for her.


Your not canadian are you ??

----------


## superman

> When we first met her English was quite good, I saw her grades at high school for English, all excellent.


So you can read Thai ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I thought he was good looking enough to be a "Photomodel" (Milletts catalogue?). How come he hasn't got a stunning caucasian girlfriend?

 :Smile:

----------


## brettandlek

Coz he wants a tight Thai little package i guess, cant blame him for that.
I cant believe people are still replying to this post, the guy must be a troll.

----------


## wombat

> Maybe a few pics would help us advise you better.


concur  ::chitown::

----------


## mysticpaki

My dear confused friend
Read carefully what im writting.
A German living in Thailand for years told me that for a young childless thai women first comes mama and papa then comes sisters and brothers then comes the relatives then comes the neighbours then comes the dog and THEN comes the farang husband.
Now tell me why you should not just move on when youre young handsome supposedly have a big cock and doing well financially for yourself. Do you have such little self respect for yourself that you have to pay money to get this girl??
Remember her loyalty will be with her mother always and all life and not with you.You will never be a first preference.
Let her go to the highest bidder theres loads of fish in the sea.  
Regds
Eddie

----------


## nikster

> if she cheats one farrang what makes you think your different.                       walk very quickly away,your next on the menu.


+1 

*You live by the sword, you die by the sword*. That's why you never want to take a lady that leaves her bf/husband for you - 'cause you're gonna be next. Same with the "take the money and run" approach. Guess who's going to be next for that?

You think 5M baht will buy off a greedy useless bitch selling her daughter on the internet, think again. 5M baht is nothing. 50M baht won't be enough. 

My advice: W A L K

You say you love her, in that case, think about why you do. Really think. Do you really love this woman? Or do you love your mental image of her - do you love what you think she should / could be rather than what she is? She is loyal to her apparently totally useless mother, and she's perfectly fine ripping off some English guy for x amount M baht. Nice! 

When we fall in love, we play a game: I pretend to be what you want me to be, and you pretend to be what I want you to be. So we fall in love with the opposite pretend image, and we keep up this game for a while; but then we move in together, and the illusion slowly falls apart... I've had to make that mistake many a times before I finally woke up and realized what's going on...

----------


## BenBenBaa

This is gold, I'm going to be Sinsodevensadder next week

----------


## blix99

> why would he want to pay Sinsod when he said he didn't want to marry her ?


Exactly. Either an idiot or troll.

----------


## cambtek

Good thread this-but still no pics.
I got married in lop buri in 1979 for 40 baht-obviously no sinsot for bargirls in those days.
This guys story is pathetic really,he is being taken for a ride.
And studying in belgium-get real.
The girls english doesnt sound too good,her flemish is probably really rusty!
Here in cambodia there is no sinsot but girls really want to get married.
I was under pressure from my GF of nearly three years and turned her down,to my regret.
Within a few weeks mama had married her off to a khmer man,a moto repair man with no money!
My GF has land,a house etc from me and is now pregnant,all she wanted was a baby that i couldnt give her.She already had a stunning daughter from a  german/lhmer.
She is a stunner,25 tall and leggy and busty with a lovely calm demeanour.
The moto man couldnt believe his luck!
But she rings me very day and within a year she will be back with me I am sure,he was just the sperm donor and helped mama with the loss of face after I dumped the daughter.
What the moto man didnt understand was that he was marrying a woman with power and understanding of the barang world and a woman who would always wear the pants with a lesser being.
By the way i am old,have a very small cock but she does really seem to love me. 
This story is ongoing but i have no illusions and i just hope that we can reunite within a year.
Pics can be supplied,this girl is just beautiful but she is a bush khmer who just wants to be a farmer.
She had a short career in the bar.
I nearly got her a job as a catwalk model but a bargirl here is doomed for medoicrity.

----------


## dutara

sinsod and bar fine are same same, just a different scenario.

No disrespect meant for other cultures etc but what this comes down to is you're buying a woman, and you're not even part of that culture (and they'll never let you forget that).  You come from a 21st century environment and quite taken with yourself as a catch, why are you even considering this?

----------


## Tassman

> Originally Posted by Sinsodsad
> 
> I need some advise, guys.
> 
> 
> Walk away


RUN, don't walk !!
While my ego, would like for me to believe; I would never be scammed.
I have been, and most likely with the attitude of the gold digging MOM, so are you ...
Don't hate the messenger ...

----------


## alstaxi

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> why would he want to pay Sinsod when he said he didn't want to marry her ?
> 
> 
> Exactly. Either an idiot or troll.




why not both??? sounds like a candidate to me. :Trolling:

----------


## Flarran

I beleive the sinsod has its logic in a matriarchal society such as Thailand. Different from my country...its the man who moves in with the wifes family.......and pays sinsod...because he will inherit the farm later. The parents decide which of the daughters fiancees shall take over the farm and pay the sinsod. In my case (Esaan) there is an older sister married to a thai living in the house already. Hopefully he is the one who will take over the farm. And has paid the sinsod. For the other daughters in the family - as in my case - sinsod is hopefully no big deal.

----------


## splitpin100

Your young, good looking, rich (or will be) get a life first ffs, travel, screw around, have fun, go diving, mountain climbing, screw around even more, live in lots of different counties, make millions with your on-line business.

BUT F****** DO NOT GET MARRIED you will find yourself tied down for all your best years, and will get nothing but grieve from your new family

----------


## buycondojomtien

She is Esan, forget her, you are worth better, handsome and young as you are, and believe, after few years of having fun with Asian girls you will regret having a dark axx in your bed, only Thai Chinese rules for handsome intelligent guys !

Farangs staying with dark and ugly and educated are hopeless and have no self esteem.

----------


## Norton

> Farangs staying with dark and ugly and educated are hopeless and have no self esteem.


I prefer dark, ugly and uneducated but to each his own.

----------


## good2bhappy

> By the way i am old,have a very small cock





> Pics can be supplied


mmm not a good idea

----------


## Lecram

Pffft A 21yr old guy that looks like a model sporting a large crutch rocket with rich parents to boot. 
So now that we have established that this post is most likely bogus lets look at the "real issues". 

A virgin over the age of 12 or 13 let alone 18 seems to be hard to find in the little villages of Thailand. Many Thai girls around here are pregnant at age 15 and this still seems the norm. Lets face it, nothing much to do in the villages and they have grown up with sex all around them. The farm animals fuck all the time and how many times will they have stayed awake at night watching and hearing family or relatives fucking while they all sleep in the same room. So it stands to reason that virgins are thin on the ground. 
Being happy to negotiate a fair and reasonable sinsod/dowry is a personal thing. Many countries practiced this over the years and some still do. A bigger issue is finding a female that is sincere and genuine. Unfortunately even if you can find one then you have the gammut of reletives and hangers on and all the advice and pressure they rain upon your true love. MORE MONEY !!!! YOURS !!!!
On and on it goes but I guess the biggest issue regarding this post is, a good looking 21yr old etc etc. What is he even doing in here with all us old farts anyway?? :tosser1:

----------


## DrAndy

gawd, they are all coming out of the woodwork to up their postcounts

or is it a mass troll from some other forum that shall remain nameless?

whatever, trolling your own buddies seems like a waste of effort

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> only Thai Chinese rules for handsome intelligent guys!


Most of them bitches need a bloody good slap.

----------


## gerryhayes

at that sort of income you cant afford to live let alone stir the shit


> I am a 21 year old student with an internet business that makes me a stable, slowly-growing income of about 30,000 baht a month for the past 4 years.
> 
> I've met a Isaan girl on thailovelinks.com, when she was 18 (she is now 19). When she was early-17 she was attacked and almost raped by a drunk "uncle" (actually he is not related, but they call lots of people uncle for some reason), who is now in prison, which caused her to avoid men for a period and maintain her virginity aswell. When we met, she lost it quickly. And yes, it was real.
> 
> I am very good looking, to the point I can be a photomodel if I wished so. Let me put this out here, cause in my oppinion this means I should have a fair amount of value for her.
> 
> Anyway, I offered her to pay for her study in Europe with me, and my parents who are very well off offer to support us, but they do not support 'sinsod'. However, her not-working mother wants a sinsod. I already did a deposit of 30k baht, but she wants 400k sinsod for her daugher. She always smiles friendly, and I smile back politely, but I really hate this useless, freeloader mother.
> 
> There is also someone else, some rich fool who offered her a 2million baht sinsod + 1mil baht house + 1mil baht gigantic car + 1mil baht to her. This contact was set up by her aunt (related) who is married to a other farang and lives in the UK. This man is a friend of that husband. He thinks she is still virgin, however unless he never had sex he will see she is not if they proceed (I use western xxl sized c's). This man is real.
> ...


at that sort of income you wont get a

----------


## gerryhayes

at that level of income you cant afford to live here let alone sti the shit thats coming your way

----------


## Probosci Akimbo

My mother in law apologized to me on the wedding day because she didn't have enough pigs to give ME as a wedding gift. I said no problem.

----------


## alfieboy2

Do you think this guy who offered 5 mill baht & car & whatever for this only used once girl has met her? If he has, he has banged her for sure that is why he is offering so much, If he hasn't met her it's a scam for sure or he doesn't exist , which one of you guys would pay so much for something you hadn't tried?

----------


## bkkstan

You are immature,not yet responsible for yourself,if you are not a troll!If ,in fact what you say is true,you are just experiencing the beginning of the difficulties involved in a cross-cultural relationship with a Thai.
The chances of this relationship lasting are minimal at best,so don't consider sinsod,don't worry about the other guy,enjoy your infatuation with here and your sex and when it ends,it ends.She plays the guy for moms,you play with each other and life goes on!

----------


## streeteats

Do you truly want to give your heart. soul and assets to a woman who would even consider what she wants to do to this man. What seperates her from a common con artist. And next you'll be stuck with her mom for life who I bet well never be satisfied and who well always demand more and more. If you have so much to offer a woman as you say, why take steps as though you are desperate. And besides, if shes willing to con this other guy, how surecan you be that her and her mother aren't conspiring against you?

----------


## retiredone2007

What is it you "love" about this woman?  If she even remotely entertains the idea of having anything to do with another man because of money, then she is not about love.  Her mother's "sinsod" is outrageous.  If your girlfriend? won't just go with you, no strings attached, then you are in trouble.  If her mother has such a strong influence over her now, just think what it will be like in the future and the demands that will be made on both of you.  If you both have love, then that's all you need to move forward with your life.  Good luck.

----------


## Iono

> My dear confused friend
> Read carefully what im writting.
> A German living in Thailand for years told me that for a young childless thai women first comes mama and papa then comes sisters and brothers then comes the relatives then comes the neighbours then comes the dog and THEN comes the farang husband.


No truer words have been spoken, our cultures are light years apart this place is like monkey world  :cmn: eating bugs, grooming each other viewing outsiders as something of an oddity to tolerate as long as they contribute somehow to the family and the village.

I have first hand knowledge and experience with these evil mothers (in the form of a sister in-law with hot daughters, restaurant workers in pattaya my ass :sexy: )...trust me they are evil and the daughters no matter how much they profess their disgust and distrust of Mommy will always provide and adhere to Mom's advice and wishes either up front or behind your back...this is their monkey culture...I wear body armour as I'm just waiting for that day.....

----------


## wuron

Don't walk away young man...run! The first thing you should remember about Thai culture is the lies.

----------


## laymond

whats wrong with all you negative pricks???go for it son,sounds like a good little bird to me,and just quietly i wouldnt mind giving the mum inlaw one either.

----------


## ChiangMaiFun

best advice?  two options really - if you really love her tell Mom 'I love your daughter and I will pay her education in lieu of sinsod - that's it'  OR 'walk away'

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> gawd, they are all coming out of the woodwork to up their postcounts  or is it a mass troll from some other forum that shall remain nameless?


I was thinking that, how many of these have signed up just to give some advice ?

----------


## Deerculler

Please take the advice you are being given. Put your running shoes on and run like hell. All of us are not joking with you.

----------


## nicolasarcade

xxxxxxxxx

----------


## demujin

> She is Esan, forget her, you are worth better, handsome and young as you are, and believe, after few years of having fun with Asian girls you will regret having a dark axx in your bed, only Thai Chinese rules for handsome intelligent guys !
> 
> Farangs staying with dark and ugly and educated are hopeless and have no self esteem.


Well, that is a retarded statement. If I can be equally biased: Why would I want to stay with a stuck-up racist Thai-Chinese woman, when I could have a down to Earth beautiful woman of Thai decent who genuinely loves me and is educated to boot? I've already taken the latter.

----------


## mingmong

A story so familar! Big Tackle, Big Bucks and Beutiful people, just like mine, decisions decsions  ::chitown::

----------


## sagegong

Man I couldn't have said it better, Run man Run, dont walk, Run

----------


## sagegong

> My dear confused friend
> Read carefully what im writting.
> A German living in Thailand for years told me that for a young childless thai women first comes mama and papa then comes sisters and brothers then comes the relatives then comes the neighbours then comes the dog and THEN comes the farang husband.
> Now tell me why you should not just move on when youre young handsome supposedly have a big cock and doing well financially for yourself. Do you have such little self respect for yourself that you have to pay money to get this girl??
> Remember her loyalty will be with her mother always and all life and not with you.You will never be a first preference.
> Let her go to the highest bidder theres loads of fish in the sea.  
> Regds
> Eddie


Man I couldn't have said it better, Run man DONT walk,RUN that's the best you can do, does mothers are ALL M :kma: amasans, selling their daughters for what ever they can get.

----------


## Andrew Hicks

You are fully aware that you are very handsome, from a very rich family and sport a very big dick, but I think you are far too modest in your own appreciation of yourself.

It could even be that she likes you better than the other guy so why not do it the Thai way.  

Play for time and keep smiling at everyone, never say no to anyone and if necessary you can take out a contract on the other guy.

Time will tell.

 :mid:

----------


## Intratheon

Yes buy yourself a Thai gold digger gf off the internet and take her to Europe.  Brilliant idea.  :rofl: 

How long do you think it will take her to realize there are lots of guys in Europe who really are young, handsome, and rich?  Plus with social skills sufficient enough to get a hot girl and not to have to troll online dating sites for third world peasants desperate for a sugar daddy.

B30k a month wow.  You do know that is poverty level income in Europe?  Beans and rice.  Beer out of a paper bag in front of the TV.  She should be happy with that for about a week.  The week it takes for her to move up the bf ladder.

And bragging about your big dick shows a real lack of maturity.  No one believes you and no one cares.  Not to mention it would not be a selling point to a true little 19 y.o. Thai virgin.  Sorry to inform you but girls don't find painful sex enjoyable.

Edit:  Forgot to mention.  Accepting sinsot and not consumating the marriage is a crime in Thailand which can land her at the police station and result in her having to return all monies received.  Thais pull or try to pull this trick on each other all the time.  She will have to shack up with sugar daddy for at least a month or two while receiving his daily love seed.  That would technically make her a prostitute as well as a liar and a thief.  Just the values I'd look for in a girlfriend.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tickiteboo

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> gawd, they are all coming out of the woodwork to up their postcounts or is it a mass troll from some other forum that shall remain nameless?
> 
> 
> I was thinking that, how many of these have signed up just to give some advice ?


 
Does seem strange , but with 1 or 2 exceptions , many seem to have joined quite a while ago . Whats going on ?  :Confused:

----------


## OhOh

many home truths coming out from the "burnt" crew.

----------


## Traxster

Just Walk Away Rene.....walk Away.........

----------


## HermantheGerman

> .... but she wants 400k sinsod for her daugher. She always smiles friendly, and I smile back politely, but I really hate this useless, freeloader mother.
> 
> ...but as evil as it is, 2mil baht may get this MIL off our back..


There is your answer. Take the Mother In Law. She seems to be the only one with a brain. You got the big dick....she's got the big brain. Great couple you will make.
And if she is not as good looking as you....ahhh... just tell her to take out her false teeth, open your zipper and tell her to say SinsOOOOOOOOd.
When she pronounces the OOOOOOO I hope you know what to do.

----------


## superman

Fcuk me, I've never known a thread where suddenly we have so many 'newbies' posting.

----------


## Fabian

> There is your answer. Take the Mother In Law. She seems to be the only one with a brain. You got the big dick....she's got the big brain. Great couple you will make.


The best advise so far. You could both live off the 5 million baht and I am sure there is more in it for the future.

----------


## batanha

> if she cheats one farrang what makes you think your different.                       walk very quickly away,your next on the menu.


Very true.  If she does cheat the other farang, or is willing to do so, the same will eventually happen to you down the road (feelings of love do not last forever unfortunately).  My advice is to move on as well.  You are young and trust me, this will not work out.  Taking care of family is more important to Isaan girls than love with a farang ever will be.

----------


## wuron

You have a size XXL penis? Wow! I should hook you up with my gf, she has a size XXL pussy.

----------


## ECO WARRIOR

Guy's really how many Sin-sod storeys have you heard over the years.
Run Run with your tail between your legs.

----------


## buycondojomtien

> Originally Posted by buycondojomtien
> 
> 
> She is Esan, forget her, you are worth better, handsome and young as you are, and believe, after few years of having fun with Asian girls you will regret having a dark axx in your bed, only Thai Chinese rules for handsome intelligent guys !
> 
> Farangs staying with dark and ugly and educated are hopeless and have no self esteem.
> 
> 
> Well, that is a retarded statement. If I can be equally biased: Why would I want to stay with a stuck-up racist Thai-Chinese woman, when I could have a down to Earth beautiful woman of Thai decent who genuinely loves me and is educated to boot? I've already taken the latter.




Because you will always look like a customers to other Thai people eyes if you stay with this kind of girl...

But maybe you have no self esteem. Up to you.

----------


## albarb

You are 21 - and in Love..... but the world is your Oyster!!!!  There are lots & lots of beautiful girls in LOS and you have many years ahead of you to try them all - and find the best one.
However, if this one really tickles your fancy - just pay the required amount and enjoy the togetherness - as long as it lasts.

----------


## wombat

to oyster or not to oyster,is that a question ?

----------


## Thetyim

^
I could eat that

----------


## Jack meoff

^ Stick to cheese

----------


## buycondojomtien

> Originally Posted by buycondojomtien
> 
> 
> She is Esan, forget her, you are worth better, handsome and young as you are, and believe, after few years of having fun with Asian girls you will regret having a dark axx in your bed, only Thai Chinese rules for handsome intelligent guys !
> 
> Farangs staying with dark and ugly and educated are hopeless and have no self esteem.
> 
> 
> Well, that is a retarded statement. If I can be equally biased: Why would I want to stay with a stuck-up racist Thai-Chinese woman, when I could have a down to Earth beautiful woman of Thai decent who genuinely loves me and is educated to boot? I've already taken the latter.




... but brainless ?!

Up to you. I also have friends with so little self esteem that they prefer to live with uneducated retarded ESAN...

I don't mind about him, but i feel ashamed for his future kids...

----------


## money number one

Despite what a few of these old hard timers are saying, I can see from your comments that you are genuine in your query and in your emotions.
At 21 you are probably still a mite naive particularly where Thai girls are concerned, and the comments made by the more experienced guys, though they might seem a trifle condescending and patronizing, are really meant to be helpful.
May I offer a suggestion to you which might be a little too late to help now but undoubtedly will in the future.
Read Neil Hutchison's Money Number One series of books which you can now buy online in PDF digital at moneynumberone dot net.
Start at the money number one and work your way through them. Not only will you receive a great education on the wiles of Thai women, you'll also split your sides laughing at the antics of some of these girls and you will also no doubt come across several stories similar to your own which you can take heart and advice from.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> can now buy online in PDF digital at moneynumberone dot net.



These PDF's are great, I'm up to MoneyNumber 18 already




> Start at the money number one and work your way through them. Not only will you receive a great education on the wiles of Thai women, you'll also split your sides laughing at the antics of some of these girls and you will also no doubt come across several stories similar to your own which you can take heart and advice from.

----------


## CBB

> I am a 21 year old student with an internet business that makes me a stable, slowly-growing income of about 30,000 baht a month for the past 4 years.
> 
> I've met a Isaan girl on thailovelinks.com, when she was 18 (she is now 19). When she was early-17 she was attacked and almost raped by a drunk "uncle" (actually he is not related, ....
> - Break up with her... sadly, I love her.
> 
> I need some advise, guys. Please approach this rational, not emotional. Emotionally it's already too complicated.


The whole thing smells, especially the phone call from someone else with a better offer just when you were present. 

You are being set up in a classic scam at which the Thai's are masters. 

The problem is not that you love her, but that you think being "in love" obligates to put up money to prove your love. (In India, it is the bride's family who have to pay the dowry, and if they don't pony up enough, the groom's family might murder the bride. It's called "dowry murder.")  

 The Thai arrangement of sinsod can only be played safely by thai on thai. Thais know the rules, and if the girl's family breaks them with Thais, it ruins their reputation in their own culture.  Not the same for a farang, especially a 21 year old who has not finished his degree.

----------


## chiman

Walk away before you become another scam story.  They are trying to force you into paying because they know you are whipped and probably caught on that your family has money.  

If you want to find someone on even footing, your going to have to find a better crowd and meet a girl from a family with money.  Chasing poor farm girls is only going to give you heart and head aches a good % of the time. Most of them seem to be only good for  :cmn:  or  :sexy:  remember, you are just a walking ATM to them, even after x years.

----------


## muffdiver

> I am not a troll, really, and do not plan to marry her (officially) until we finished our study.
> 
> She may meet someone else, I may meet someone else. But right now, I just want to get serious with this girl without marriage, offer her a better future and have a good time together at the same time.


you have sin(ned)...you will be shot (sod)....! :tieme:

----------


## Dreadlord

Bahahaha~ Epic Trollage!!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ 281 posts - not allowed... This thread  is for single digit posters, from not so far away, having a mass reacharound....

----------


## numb nutts

Would really like to know the outcome of this story
this is one for my book.
O amazing Thailand  :Smile:  ::chitown::

----------

